# Timpie Springs?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Wondering if there is any good reports at Timpie Springs lately?


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

its been dead lately


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

timpie is dead


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

cliff spab said:


> its been dead lately


what about horseshoe spring where the water is warmer and "hopefully" still running?


----------



## idratherbhunting (Nov 21, 2010)

There hasn't been much on it at all, other then people.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

saw a couple snipes but thats it


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

went out there this morning about 10... there is some open water on the 1st big pond... we seen 3 geese and 4 mallards but they flushed before we could make it to them. Between the 1st and 2nd bridge there is a big patch of open water...


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

jason411 said:


> went out there this morning about 10... there is some open water on the 1st big pond... we seen 3 geese and 4 mallards but they flushed before we could make it to them. Between the 1st and 2nd bridge there is a big patch of open water...


See any collars on them geese?


----------

